# Intro to Back-country Course



## rideonwhistler (Jun 2, 2010)

We've just launched our new Intro to Back-country course over in Whistler, Canada. If you know anyone who'll be in the area for 2011/12 winter who wants to start touring we'd love to have them join us!

It's a 6-day course held over a 2-week period (to give the weather a chance to co-operate & give tired legs a day or two off!) run through the Coast Mountain Guides. We take you through a 2.5 day AST level 1, an 8hr first aid course, beacon practice & a 2.5 day overnight powder hunting trip! Learn how to navigate safely in the Coast mountains, how to use all the equipment, how to plan a trip & how to survive a night in the snow!

The cost includes all gear rental (avi rescue gear, splitboard or skis w skins & winter camping gear) so it's great for someone who's just thinking about getting started.


----------

